# Finger printing for US background checks



## andygram (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi, I'm an American living in Mainz and in order for me to get hired at the airport (Fraport in Frankfurt) they require an American Identity History Summary otherwise known as a criminal history record or a "rap sheet." Does anyone know where I can get the finger printing done for this? Thank you in advance for any information you can provide me.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

AFAIK German citizens can get the "Führungszeugnis" from the "Meldebehörde" or directly from Ministery of Justice by Internet, even EU citizen. But for Americans the FBI is responsible authority. Maybe at the Embassy you can get advice. FBI â€” FBI Identity History Summary Checks for Employment and Licensing


----------



## andygram (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you for the US Embassy suggestion. I'd tried calling the US consulate in Frankfurt who told me that any German big city police dept. should be able to do finger printing. Checked with both Mainz police dept and Buergeramt and neither could do it, nor did they know who would (perhaps Mainz isn't big enough). Again, I appreciate your help!


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

check out here: Stadtverwaltung Mainz
Ortsverwaltung Mainz-Hechtsheim
Morschstraße 1
55129 Mainz
Telefon: 06131/50 40 69 und 115
Telefax: 06131/59 25 35
E-Mail: [email protected]

They must have a scanner for passports etc..


----------

